# German Umlauts in Site Names?



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

having already listed a lot of German sites in our sites database I now have a question about how to handle German "Umlauts" (so all the letters with two dots on top and the "scharfes s" ß) in site and town names. I think it is important to come to a common "policy" (no intention to join the "political correctness thread" :wink: :lol: ), so that everybody _searching_ the database will find what he is looking for.

Basically there are 4 options, as the example for the city of Cologne shows:

1. Use the umlauts as they are in German ("Köln"): 
No problem for me with my German keyboard, but others would have to use the Windows character table or special key codes.

2. Use the official circumscription with an attached letter "e" ("Koeln"):
No problem for all keyboards, but many users here seem to prefer the next one

3. Just omit the dots ("Koln"): 
Seems to be quite common here, however will usually not be understood in Germany.

4. Use the English name, if it exists ("Cologne"):
Good for major cities, but many smaller places (usually those with the best Stellplatz sites) don't have an official English name (e.g. Weilmünster/Weilmuenster/Weilmunster).

My vote would be for no. 2, as this is the most flexible and understandable solution and does not make any difficulties on no keyboard whatsoever. However it would mean that some people (including myself) would have to change some of their site entries.

What do you think?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Gerhard

Let me first wish you and everyone a Very Happy Chrismas and great New Year

Now in reply to your question, are you suggesting that when searching the database ?? etc we always replace the "Umlauts" with an "e" following the letter, if you are this would make sense. Albeit i may not always remember ??. The 3rd choice looks better to me, as it would generally happen by default, in the UK as i don't know the keys to use to create the umlauts.

Hope this helps

Brian


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Hi All
My vote...use proper German spelling

Go to www.starr.net/is/type/altnum.htm ..............print out the lists and have them handy at you key board. No real problem.

Ken........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard;

I would agree with you and say no 2 is probably the best bet. 

Whatever is decided, perhaps there would have to be some sort of guide explaining the correct format on the data input page.

pete.

ps, 3 replies to your post and 3 different preferences, hows that for divided opinion :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Gerhard, 

I think you guys should learn English and convert all your towns and cities to proper English names.. :wink: 

Just joking .. :lol: 


I think option 3 is best, less chance of confusion with the extra 'e' 

Merry Christmas and a Very Prosperous New Year to you and all German Motorhomers ..


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerhard, I heard some time ago that the German language experts were trying to make everybody drop the umlaut and the esszett in favour of the additional 'e' and the double 's'. Do you know if this idea has been dropped or are they still trying to introduce it?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Phil905 said:


> I heard some time ago that the German language experts were trying to make everybody drop the umlaut and the esszett in favour of the additional 'e' and the double 's'. Do you know if this idea has been dropped or are they still trying to introduce it?


@ Phil,

that must have been quite some time ago. There is currently no intention to do that anymore.

@ All,

though I am (as native German speaker) still in favour of 2, I begin to see an advantage in 3: In some areas of Germany the 'e' after a vocal was used to indicate not an Umlaut but an _elongation_. Unfortunately this tradition has led to some town names which are still in use and where the 'oe' indicates an elongated "ooo" and not an Umlaut "ö", like "Coesfeld" or "Soest"...

Maybe I should initialize a poll?

(I always knew that German is a funny language, just my teachers did not want to believe me... :wink: )

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

I am also for solution 2 from Boff, because I often insert " Stellplaetze " in the french forum and french have another keybord ( AZERTY ) as we ( QWERTY = QWERTZ as german. )
Some city name have a problem like p.ex:
Aachen = Aix-la- Chapelle in french = Aken in flemish , but I think it is better to give the name in the language of the country...

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I would opt for 1. The correct German spelling.

Just a thought . If someone entered the name eg Koln in the database without the umlaut would a search for Koln bring up Koln, Koln with the umlaut or both if you see what I mean?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Think we should "try " to use the names used by the country - Because my maps are printed that way

You can find out how to type the umlatts or whatever € € € Thee keys required to do that are available on the 
"Character Map" somewhere on your computer 

On this m/cvis accessories, on my kast one I had to go through "Control Panel" and system settings 

On the one before that it was via the "My Computer" link

You should also be able to select a complete system Chinese, Japanese, Russian & Arabic are on this to mention a few
I havent checked them all out


----------

